# Buying tips for A4 Avant?



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Friend of mine is looking to buy an A4 Avant, so I'm after some recommendations on which model to go for (there's so many variations!).

It'll be used mainly for to and from work, taking the kids to school etc, so probably not really as a motorway mile-cruncher. Performance not the be all and end all of it, so it won't be the S4 or the 3ltr etc, but some creature comforts like leather seats, climate would be needed.

Didn't know if anyone had any particular recommendations on which are the best engines in the range / which is the best value or most suitable on those (albeit quite vague ) criteria?

Cheers. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Used 1.9tdi with the 130hp engine. Easily tuned to 180 reliable ponies...

Don't buy new, as the 2.0tdi newer smoother unit fitted to the ne A3 nd Golf, will soon be installed, which will affect 1.9 residuals.

Quattro is always good to have...


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Mother in law has a 1.9 tdi and it is fantastic. We did 550 miles to a ski resort on Â£25 of squirt. For the money though, 2.5 TDI quattro is worth it. If he is interested, let me know as my mate works for the Listers group and is "keen to do business". Basically, he is struggling to reach his target and is giving cars away at the moment ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Â If he is interested, let me know as my mate works for the Listers group and is "keen to do business". Â Basically, he is struggling to reach his target and is giving cars away at the moment ;D


Cheers Ian - could he beat broadspeed's prices though, as that's where I'd currently tell people to look, as they seem very competitive.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

It takes some doing but yes. If he can show his boss the same car from a UK Audi dealer it happens. Doesn't beat it by a lot but can normally at least match it. Also I can give him a kicking if there are any hold ups with delivery. ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I can confirm that Ian's mate does a cracking deal. We bought an A4 Avant 1.9 TDi 130 from him a year ago. His price was unbeatable by dealers, importers or carfile at the time.

The car itself is excellent and extremely economical. The 2.5 V6 is nicer to drive but not much faster and far less economical. Ours is used for the school run and pottering about and 3 or 4 times a year for a long trip (Over 700 miles a day). We dont have the sport suspension, this makes it less fun to drive but a whole lot more comfortable around town and it doesn't bottom out on sleeping policemen! Overall very pleased with it.

The leather is more hardwearing than that in the TT and a recent trip showed up its ability to resist vomit!

There is a quite major facelift due at the end of the year though and at that time the 2.0 Litre TDi will probably make an appearance. So make sure you get a good deal, or wait. If the online guides are to be believed though the depreciation is quite restrained, even in the first year.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I can confirm that Ian's mate does a cracking deal. We bought an A4 Avant 1.9 TDi 130 from him a year ago. His price was unbeatable by dealers, importers or carfile at the time.
> 
> The car itself is excellent and extremely economical. The 2.5 V6 is nicer to drive but not much faster and far less economical. Ours is used for the school run and pottering about and 3 or 4 times a year for a long trip (Over 700 miles a day). We dont have the sport suspension, this makes it less fun to drive but a whole lot more comfortable around town and it doesn't bottom out on sleeping policemen! Overall very pleased with it.
> 
> ...


There you go. What better testimony do you need? A satisfied customer. Â That is nice to see.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all. They are looking at their local dealers this weekend to get an idea of what they want / test drive etc, and if they decide to proceed I'll be in touch with you Ian for the contact details of your mate.

Cheers ;D


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

What did they think of it then?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> What did they think of it then?


Really liked it - they're looking at a Volvo V70 estate  this weekend, but they don't reckon they'll like it as much as the Audi.

I told them that your mate would do them a good deal, so they certainly won't be going down the local dealer route if they do decide to purchase (just useful for test drives )


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

I've got an A4 avant on order, in the end I opted of the 1.8T (190) s-line edition in avus silver. I personally think it gives the best mix of performance/economy/handling etc.

The good thing about the s-line is that you get quite a few options a standard such as half leather interior, 18" RS6 style alloys, s-line suspension, aluminium interior trim inserts etc.

Here's a pic of my dealerships demonstrator in brilliant red....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

At last Audi are doing a proper sports pack. The original sports pack on the new A4 was a joke...16" wheels FFS!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Newbie123 said:


> I've got an A4 avant on order, in the end I opted of the 1.8T (190) s-line edition in avus silver. I personally think it gives the best mix of performance/economy/handling etc.
> 
> The good thing about the s-line is that you get quite a few options a standard such as half leather interior, 18" RS6 style alloys, s-line suspension, aluminium interior trim inserts etc.
> 
> Here's a pic of my dealerships demonstrator in brilliant red....


That looks great  .

Forgive my laziness for not looking on the Audi web-site, but how much extra is the S-line pack? (is it just a standard add-on to any A4?).

Cheers.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

The s-line edition is only available on the 1.8T petrol engine I'm afraid, and the basic price is about Â£23400 before discount.


----------

